# Marzocchi or Rock Shox?



## Biise07 (16 Nov 2008)

Hi! I've got a Kony Stinky with a "Marzocchi DropOff". I'm just about to change the DropOff to a "Rock Shox Domain 318IS 1.5".
Which is the best?


----------



## Kirstie (17 Nov 2008)

What does it say about them on mtbr.com?

Marzocchi used to be loads better than Rock Shox but now there's very little in it.


----------



## e-rider (18 Nov 2008)

I agree; marzocchi used to be much better but rock shox have improved a lot recently and marzocchi have gone down hill a little since moving production to the far east. I had 2 faulty pairs of marzocchi forks last year, the 3rd pair were OK though!


----------



## numbnuts (18 Nov 2008)

why no Pace forks


----------



## Cyclista (18 Nov 2008)

The main thing about the Marzocchi's is the weight, if you can put up with that then the performance of them is very good indeed, however having made a similar transition last year (DJ'3 to Pikes) and having ridden a number of forks in both ranges I would say the RockShox are the better perfoming fork.


----------



## User482 (18 Nov 2008)

numbnuts said:


> why no Pace forks



They are not made any more! DT Swiss bought the rights, and their design is very similar, albeit at a significant cost...


----------



## numbnuts (18 Nov 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *numbnuts*
> 
> 
> ...


oh no I hope I can still get spares for them


----------



## Biise07 (18 Nov 2008)

Kirstie said:


> What does it say about them on mtbr.com?
> 
> Marzocchi used to be loads better than Rock Shox but now there's very little in it.



I see, so it doesn't matter if I have a Rock shox or a Marzocchi?


----------



## Biise07 (18 Nov 2008)

Please vote :-)


----------



## e-rider (19 Nov 2008)

If the vote was one year ago I would have said Marzocchi BUT now I think it's 50:50 - your call!


----------



## Kirstie (19 Nov 2008)

Why do you want to change them?


----------



## User482 (19 Nov 2008)

numbnuts said:


> oh no I hope I can still get spares for them



You can indeed. I've just had my Pace RC41s serviced with new seals all round.


----------



## Biise07 (19 Nov 2008)

Kirstie said:


> Why do you want to change them?



I can only turn the handlebar like 70 degrease. I want to be able to do a X-up or something


----------



## Biise07 (19 Nov 2008)

tundragumski said:


> If the vote was one year ago I would have said Marzocchi BUT now I think it's 50:50 - your call!



Okay, good to know! If you had a Marzocchi DropOff and you wanted to do some X-ups, would you change it to a rock shox? Or would it be unnecessary?


----------



## otherself (30 Nov 2008)

For the high-end 'entry level' fork models, Marzocchi always for me, though that was a few years ago (2005) when I compared. My 2005 MX Bomber Comps have required very little service.


----------



## globalfish (25 Jan 2009)

numbnuts said:


> why no Pace forks



And why no Fox forks?


----------

